# What I realized...



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

So I've been looking at the breeder's webpage, the lady that I got Lola and Raven from. I noticed, she doesn't breed her dogs over and over every heat, she buys more and more female chihuahuas. God those little pups, they are gorgeous. I hope they go somewhere good.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

So what happends to the other chis?


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

She just has them. They are just her dogs after that. She has had all those dogs for a few years. The mother of Lola was their first Chihuahua and is a family pet, she has bred her before. She just keeps buying more and more dogs and it is irritating.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow how many female chihuahuas does she have then?? If she just keeps buying new ones :?


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Thats kinda sad unless she doesnt have 2 many


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I think she's a horrible breeder. If she has so many dogs she probably doesn't keep them in her home and have them as pets, and if she keeps buying female chis for breeding she could at least try to breed to the standard instead of the non-standard breeding dogs she has. I feel soo sorry for all those puppies and adult chis.


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

She has 8 females. The ones who arn't nursing stay in an area outside near the house, I didn't look all the way around to the kennels. The females who arn't pregnant stay in the house. She also breeds rat terriers. At her house she has chihuahuas, rat terriers, two german shepards and a dalmation. I saw some her ads on the net and she has bred some bull dogs and some other dogs. She is such a nice lady, and all those puppies are sooo gorgeous, but MY GOD! she really only cares about the puppies. She kept a little 'blue' coat male who was in a litter born a few weeks after Lola's litter. I swear, she needs to quite buying more dogs. She may even have more females that show on her webpage. She has tons of dogs!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

OK so why did u buy from her just wonderin


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

that why she keeps getting more chis, because she is supported by the people who buy her puppymill dogs  and btw why is "sonny" still for sale? i thought he had a home.....


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

The people for 'Sonni' said it was to soon to get another dog, after the death of their other dog. I'm not the only one buying from her, There are tons of people buying from her. I bought Lola, not knowing she was like that, then I only bought Raven because I felt bad, no one wanted her. I don't buy from her, I don't talk to her, I have her webpage on my list of crap but that is about it. I don't buy from her anymore. I have two healthy dogs, except for the fact that Raven has the hernia, and I quite talking to her


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

just curious....why do you always bring up subjects like this knowing its going to upset people? you sure do like to rile people up....


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Whatever its not my buisness but you did just say she was a nice lady i dont find anyone like that very nice but anywho i still like ur pups


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

She acts nice, to me. That is what I ment, and I don't mean to bring up subjects that will piss off people. I tell people things that I find usefull or something I need advice on. On this subject, I wanted to let everyone know what the lady is doing.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

*Tiffany* said:


> just curious....why do you always bring up subjects like this knowing its going to upset people? you sure do like to rile people up....


i think she's just saying she now realizes why people think the breeder is so "bad" and "wrong"


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Ah, yeah. I know, the lady was really nice to me and I wish I could show her what she is doing...Oh well, she obviously does care more about the money than the dogs.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hmmm funny how this same subject keeps getting brought up. I am glad you realized the breeder is a puppy mill we have been saying it forever now can you please stop bring up your breeder this post is going to go no where as all the others. I am glad your dogs are fine but can we please move on.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

iluvmyvikin said:


> i think she's just saying she now realizes why people think the breeder is so "bad" and "wrong"


she has already said many times she knows this breeder is bad....but yet she still brings it up to upset people


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

I'm not trying to upset people!! Please stop putting words in my mouth.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i wasnt putting words in your mouth, im just wondering why you keep bringing this up. you have already said you know shes a bad breeder why keep bringing it up knowing it makes people mad?!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

:thumbleft:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Ignore list we have it for a reason please use it how many times have I repeated that


----------

